# Country vs City Living



## Firefly (21 Mar 2011)

I'm sure there was a thread years ago for this, but the search tool isn't working . 

Personally, I grew up in the country (not too far from the city though) and my parents are still there with a fine big site. We live in the city and wouldn't change it for the world...great facilities where we live...schools, hospital, restaurants and transport. Would hate to move back to the country as this would inevitably invlove cutting more grass and driving here, there and everywhere in the car. 

Where do you live and which do you prefer?


----------



## Deiseblue (21 Mar 2011)

I currently live in Dublin but was brought up just outside Waterford with the River Suir behind us and the main Railway line in front beyond which were fields - it was a paradise as a child.

Like yourself we were'nt too far from the City and probably enjoyed the best of both worlds.

I've always felt lucky to be able to work and live in Dublin with it's access to bars , restaurants , museums , shops and major sporting occasions allied to the generally welcoming nature of it's inhabitants.

Would I move back to Waterford or it's environs - like a shot !


----------



## Firefly (21 Mar 2011)

Deiseblue said:


> I currently live in Dublin but was brought up just outside Waterford with the River Suir behind us and the main Railway line in front beyond which were fields - it was a paradise as a child.
> 
> Like yourself we were'nt too far from the City and probably enjoyed the best of both worlds.
> 
> ...



Holiday home comes to mind for you!


----------



## Sue Ellen (21 Mar 2011)

Dub through and through and being the sad person that I am I get homesick on country hols even though I love where we go each year


----------



## WicklowMan (21 Mar 2011)

There are pro's and cons to both really. I spent most of my teenage years near Dungarvan in Co. Waterford, back in the '80's. The good stuff? People more homely, stunning enviornment. 

As time has moved on I decided 10 years ago to buy a house in North Tipp, but am from Bray. What I've found down there is that beautiful views in the middle of nowhere can turn sinister after dark ... ie: robberies.

The friendliness thing probably isn't a great thing to factor in, because it's declined everywhere I think (though having said that I think we're still a friendly nation)

The biggest draw to the countryside for me is the fresh air / enviornment. The biggest drawback is having to drive 12 miles for a carton of milk after the village shop closes.

I can't say I prefer one over the other. Living in an urban area for me can be summed up in one word: "convenience".


----------



## Vanilla (22 Mar 2011)

I started this thread a few years back:

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=53462

and ended up moving from the country to a town. Can honestly say I've never regretted it and the children have so much more to do, friends everywhere and loads of local sports and activities.


----------



## Firefly (22 Mar 2011)

Vanilla said:


> I started this thread a few years back:
> 
> http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=53462
> 
> and ended up moving from the country to a town. Can honestly say I've never regretted it and the children have so much more to do, friends everywhere and loads of local sports and activities.



I knew I saw it somewhere. Sounds like you got the best of both worlds


----------



## liaconn (22 Mar 2011)

When I watch programmes like Location Location Location I think country life looks lovely. All quaint cottages and old fashioned shops and picture box village greens and lovely river walks. But I know the reality is nothing like that . The idea of living in a bungalow surrounded by fields and being dependent on the local Spar or garage shop just doesn't appeal to me. I'm Dublin born and bred and am just a suburban mouse at heart. I like shopping centres and and tidy parks and being a short bus ride to the city centre.


----------



## Firefly (22 Mar 2011)

liaconn said:


> I like shopping centres and and tidy parks and being a short bus ride to the city centre.



I'd add...being able to walk to the shop to get the Sunday papers to that list too.


----------



## elefantfresh (22 Mar 2011)

How about village life?


----------



## truthseeker (22 Mar 2011)

liaconn said:


> When I watch programmes like Location Location Location I think country life looks lovely. All quaint cottages and old fashioned shops and picture box village greens and lovely river walks. But I know the reality is nothing like that . The idea of living in a bungalow surrounded by fields and being dependent on the local Spar or garage shop just doesn't appeal to me. I'm Dublin born and bred and am just a suburban mouse at heart. I like shopping centres and and tidy parks and being a short bus ride to the city centre.


 

Agree - we live near each other (I think) and I reckon we are lucky to have the best of both worlds, a short hop to the city, a short hop to the country.


----------



## liaconn (22 Mar 2011)

I agree. Once the clocks go forward and it's a bit brighter in the evenings I can go on a walk 5 minutes from where I live where there are horses and cows in the fields. I love it but love knowing urban life is just back down the road.


----------



## truthseeker (22 Mar 2011)

liaconn said:


> I agree. Once the clocks go forward and it's a bit brighter in the evenings I can go on a walk 5 minutes from where I live where there are horses and cows in the fields. I love it but love knowing urban life is just back down the road.


 
Im with ya!!


----------



## Betsy Og (22 Mar 2011)

[afraid to look at that old thread - I'm sure I'm one the dreaded people who repeat themselves]

Country born and bred, living in countryside again (not home) but in neighbouring county and now only 20 mins from a city. Spent about 6 years in Dublin at the end of college and first job, which I enjoyed as a student and later as a feckless youth with a few bob in pocket. So basically I'm not anti the place.

However, the best bits of Dublin are available any weekend you choose to enjoy them, particularly with the new motorway network its so easy to do even day trips from the other end of the country.

Once you hit settling down stage (and probably before) I found that Monday to Friday in Dublin was just work and home, fighting the traffic. So the enjoyable stuff you get in Dublin I was only seeing at weekends anyway.

If I'd gone the next stage and bought a house in Dublin where would I be??, maybe negative equity, certainly a jumbo mortgage, maybe a long commute, certainly fighting the traffic, stressing about schools and their social implications, potentially raising a Ross O'Carroll or an Anto (depending on how far my funds stretched ;-) !!). Country life is a bit more inclusive in that the rich mix with the not so rich, and wealth and status isnt so obvious or important, maybe less materialistic.

As far as I can see (and excluding extreme family situations) most people feel they had a great childhood and they'd like their kids to have the same type of environment for their childhood - whether thats a housing estate or a house in the back of beyonds. Once my boys hit 18, off to the big schmoke with them, at that stage they'll always be boggers and proud. And they can put me up for nothing on the couch, so I can see the next Willy Big Bang Casey evaporate in seconds but at least not have a hotel bill!!!


----------



## horusd (22 Mar 2011)

Dub blue thro and thro, tho I love an odd expedition into da country for a walk. A country friend used to say that I wouldn't go anywhere a double decker bus wouldn't take me, and she was kinda right.  Not wanting to start a war or nuthin, but in my lil ole mind, anywhere outside of Dublin is the country!


----------



## Purple (22 Mar 2011)

Thought about moving to rural Kildare a few years back from Dublin but the roads are too dangerous to walk on so the suburbs are better for fresh air.
I live near Marlay Park so I can walk/bring the kids whenever the waether is good and the mountains, the sea and the city centre are all within 20 minutes.


----------



## Vanilla (22 Mar 2011)

I grew up on a farm so I _should_ like living in the countryside but... if you live in the country side and yet, not on a farm, then you can't do what I did as a child- feed and rear animals, work on the farm, roam around a good chunk of countryside. We did live on a large site by the seaside but in Ireland the weather in general is so bad that we rarely enjoyed it. 

Now we live in a town, the kids have a swimming pool, playground, friends houses and their school all within an easy stroll. They walk to and from school every day and their various activities. Last year at the end of the summer both of them were tanned and freckled with sun-blonded hair. There are scouts, beavers, violin, french, sailing, pony clubs, drama, athletics, camogie, gaelic and every sort of a club within walking distance. We can walk to a cafe, restaurant, pub etc. As a family we're fitter and more active- the paradox of what I might have imagined. Couldn't ever see myself moving back.


----------



## Ceist Beag (23 Mar 2011)

Am a country lad but agree with some of the previous posters on the benefits of town living. I lived in Dublin for near 10 years and one thing I really miss is heading to the pub after work to meet up with friends. No need to worry about how to get there and home again and is easy for everyone to make it in. To be honest tho there is not a lot else I miss. As Betsy Og says, a lot of the Monday to Friday life in a city is just shuffling to and from work with thousands of others, all squashed in together. I don't miss that one little bit! Mrs Beag misses the shops but we still make the odd trip up so she can get her fix!  Big plusses on country living is the space, the tranquility, the quality of living for the kids and just the slower pace of things. I'm sure it's not for everyone as there are plenty who would get bored and restless but for a young family like ourselves it's bliss.


----------



## horusd (23 Mar 2011)

I live near Raheny Village. I have 5 maybe 6 buses and the dart to choose from. Aldi/ lidl, Superquinn Dunnes are within 5 mins. The 2nd biggest park in Dublin is on my doorstep and viewable from the back windows. Howth is a 10 min drive away. The sea and the Bull Island nature reserve is a 10 min walk away. I regularly have several hundred Brent geese flying over the house . I love it here. Very much the best of both.


----------



## csirl (23 Mar 2011)

I think that if you grew up in the city and are used to the convenience of everything, it's difficult to move to the country - it would seem like there is an extra layer of planning/hastle to do things you normally take for granted.


----------



## bullbars (23 Mar 2011)

I'd be the opposite to some here, grew up not far outside of Dublin but would still be considered a townie. Coudn't wait to get out and make the move to he country. Standard of living is better ten fold. The only complaint anyone ever comes out with is that you're far from shops etc. but you learn quick to work around it. If I was going to town for anything, I'd usually bring home milk etc. without thinking about it. 
Like other posters said, the weekdays in Dublin are all about fighting the traffic. Living in the country I always had something to do in the evenings, it was hard work but it was outdoors work & I loved it. More of a sense of community as well.
I've since emmigrated, living in one of the worlds major cities and travel a god bit but ould trade it all right now to get home to the farm. Especially this time of year!


----------



## Kitten (28 Mar 2011)

Lived in Dundrum, had a nanny (4 boys under 5 as it was then), hubbie had big corporate job, spent endless mornings wandering aimlessly around Dundrum Town Centre.  Bought a holiday house in Wexford, tiny village, 2 pubs, postoffice/shop, church and pharmacy.  Beaches 5 mins, heart of countryside - fell in love.

Ditched Dublin, hubbie took redundancy, took a year off and settled into country life.  Hubbie has sent up his own accountancy firm, 4 boys play outside everyday, we've made fantastic friends and I now realise how lonely and miserable I actually was in Dublin.  We have 1/10th the money we had in Dublin (hopefully this will gradually change) but are a million times happier.

Wouldn't go back in a fit.  Only thing I miss is family support with kids etc but looking back we didn't actually have that much in Dublin, everyone was always too busy.


----------

